# What's you dream vehicle?



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 17, 2011)

After seeing the thread asking what we drive, and knowing that for many of us, it's not our dream car, I'm asking you what is your dream car?

My dream vehicle is the most bad-ass SUV ever made; the 1977 International Scout II! With a straight-6 Nissan diesel, manual tranny and 4WD, it's the sexiest vehicle ever produced. But what makes it so great? Why, the fully removable top, of course! Lesser SUVs either had a roll-cage when the top was removed, or after a certain year (for example, after 1974 for the Chevy Blazer), only the rear half of the top came off, which just looked stupid in my opinion. 







Look at that; isn't it just gorgeous? Someday I will own one, and it will be wonderful =)

So, FAF, what's your dream vehicle?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 17, 2011)

http://files.blogter.hu/user_files/132039/delorean1.jpg

But I'm probably asking the moon here. 
(Also I've heard that they're pretty uncomfortable to drive, but heh, I've been loving this car since the first day I saw the movie.)


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 17, 2011)

I want the perfect bicycle, although I have no idea what it is. My current guess is a high-end rigid MTB with lightweight wheels, V-Brakes or Disc brakes, Shimano Alfine IGH, handlebar setup that has a relaxed and an aerodynamic position, and either very wide or very skinny slick tires. I'll probably be making something very similar to that soon.

Or for a motorized vehicle, some sort of MTB with a Golden Eagle engine kit.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 17, 2011)

Click on the pics for larger views (I'd be happy with either of these):

http://www.local-motors.com/entry.php?e=956

http://www.local-motors.com/entry.php?e=774


----------



## Skittle (Feb 17, 2011)

Plymouth Prowler. :3


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

The only car I -really- want is a Chevrolet Impala. The sexiest one is the first generation, and omfg is it sexy.

http://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2010/08/05/12/02/1958_chevrolet_impala-pic-6883545381548058959.jpeg

But since I prolly can't get a first gen now, I'd settle for up to 5th gen.


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

STB said:


> http://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2010/08/05/12/02/1958_chevrolet_impala-pic-6883545381548058959.jpeg



And I don't know SHIT about cars, but this gives me an instant boner.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 17, 2011)

Saleen S7


----------



## Monster. (Feb 17, 2011)

I love me some old model trucks even though they're absolute gas guzzlers.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 17, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> http://files.blogter.hu/user_files/132039/delorean1.jpg
> 
> But I'm probably asking the moon here.
> (Also I've heard that they're pretty uncomfortable to drive, but heh, I've been loving this car since the first day I saw the movie.)


 I would love to have a Delorean, if they weren't an absolute bitch to take care of and open in parking lots.

It's not real, but:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/W4W/VV.jpg
WANT.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 17, 2011)

Audi R8
IT'S... BEAUTIFUL... ;~;


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh also, the 1988 BMW e28 M5
DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GANGSTA


----------



## Sam (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.canibeat.com/2010/11/among-the-dead/

Oh what I wouldn't give for this car. D:

I can't believe they put 2j's in em. I'd twin turbo that shit any day.


It's kind of a step up from what I drive now. :O 

http://adamchz1.deviantart.com/#/d38q79c


----------



## BRN (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't be the only one into Italian supercars. Honestly, I'd get a sweet baby like this Murcielago just because of how beautifully imposing it is.

First impressions, baby, and stepping out of that thing in a suit and sunglasses? Mm, fuck yeah.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 17, 2011)

67-69 Black Chevelle 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hJl0k7rSh...AADEw/iSB6l87VWdE/s1600/1967ChevelleSS018.jpg


----------



## Flatline (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like I'm the only importfag here.

Other than that, I find the Saleen S7 and the  MurciÃ©lago very sexy.

Also, the ReventÃ³n is the most badass car ever made.

EDIT: How the hell did I forget the RX8


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 17, 2011)

That new Black Ops Edition Jeep Wrangler. Since this is a dream vehicle, of course there would be modifications.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 17, 2011)

Mazda RX-7
Nissan Skyline R32

Yeah yeah I'm a ricer


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 17, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Mazda RX-7
> Nissan Skyline R32
> 
> Yeah yeah I'm a ricer


 
The mazda you get a pass for, that is a good car. I think it's kinda ugly though


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2011)

A big carnivorous dinosaur: entertains fantasies, good hunting intuition, jumps kids, lacks MOT, no obvious parking quibbles, really speedy too, unlike vans.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! A Lamborghini Diablo, too.
http://www.supercarspecs.com/images/lamborghini/2000_diablo/mainblog.jpg


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2011)

I have two actually. This is something I want as an alternate means of transport.

Then again I am quite partial to this.

I don't want a car. Cars just fuel the oil companies and bankrupt car companies our dumb government bailed out. Fuck your motorized transport- I have the wave of the future.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

This.

Or one of these.

Or that.

In all seriousness, though.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 17, 2011)

Even though it's a gas guzzler... I want a chevvy avalanche. It not only sounds nice, get in a crash and watch any midsized car get crushed under your awesomeness.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

My dream vehicle is http://www.geekologie.com/2009/04/07/gob%20segway%20car.jpg
If i was serious it would be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdq4wer7vgk


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2011)

A teleportation device. It counts right?


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love a Volkswagen A2 Jetta or Golf with a VR6 swap or even a Porsche 944 turbo. I would even love to have a 3rd Gen Honda Prelude or 5th Gen Prelude. Love the body shapes of these cars =D


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> a sweet baby like this Murcielago just because of how beautifully imposing it is.


 
Hmm, I dunno about that, man; say yer on the expressway going 80 MPH, and all of a sudden, a beat-up, full-size '70s American automobile shows up and wants in yer lane; yer gonna make way fer them no matter what, right? Of course you are; wouldn't want to scratch the pretty paint on that Lamborghini


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 17, 2011)

Out of reach:http://automotoscope.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/01-gen-09-gt3-live_580op.jpg
Porsche 911 GT3

Within reach:http://pics.livejournal.com/cynthiamary/pic/0002796a
Volvo S40

Currently have: a bike.


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 17, 2011)

One day... You will be mine.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

Super_Tron said:


> One day... You will be mine.


 
I wouldn't be suprised if they start making those more common, tbh.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

I've always wanted a Lancia Stratos. Maybe I'll build a kit-car replica someday. 
There are also a thousand other cars that I want, but that is just one that comes to mind.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 17, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> I would love a Volkswagen A2 Jetta or Golf with a VR6 swap or even a Porsche 944 turbo. I would even love to have a 3rd Gen Honda Prelude or 5th Gen Prelude. Love the body shapes of these cars =D


 
Have you seen the Golf with the Cadillac Northstar V8 in the front? a.k.a. "Coupe DeGolf"  
http://www.cwstuning.com/gallery/albums/coupe-degolf/engineandfrontshot.sized.jpg
I would like a TDI swap into an A2 Jetta, myself. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 17, 2011)

The normandy.

Yeah that's amazing.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

Blessed Ring of Levitation, Blessed Ring of Free Action and Blessed Fireproof +5 Speed Boots


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 17, 2011)

Dream car? Fuckin' Stylo, man.
It's a car, then it's a shark submarine, and Bruce Willis can't even stop it.

Or one of these.


----------



## Delta (Feb 17, 2011)

Settling for nothing less


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 17, 2011)

My dream vehicle is this!


----------



## Amirrah (Feb 17, 2011)

My dream vehicle was a '99 Suzuki SV650. I got one last month, got it fixed up, and registered it today.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have two actually. This is something I want as an alternate means of transport.
> 
> Then again I am quite partial to this.
> 
> I don't want a car. Cars just fuel the oil companies and bankrupt car companies our dumb government bailed out. Fuck your motorized transport- I have the wave of the future.



I <3 you for thinking outside of the box  :3

I'm changing my answer to this


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 17, 2011)

1975 Toyota Landcruiser FJ55 with a 5-speed manual, modern toyota V8, bucket seats, SOA, 33" tires, and a bitchen expedition rack.

I'd also take one of the newer 70-series, or a classic Land Rover Defender 110.


----------



## Love! (Feb 17, 2011)

something with the body of a black ford mustang and guts that don't require constant maintenance

i would name her jessica and paint my character's symbol on the hood


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 17, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> If i was serious it would behttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdq4wer7vgk


 

i thought of the "it" from south park when i saw this.

my dream vehicle: The COMANCHE!
http://www.flash-screen.com/free-wa...x353_rah-66-comanche-helicopter-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2011)

Well it says vehicle so... MAGLEV

Failing that, at least a Tesla S Series


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 17, 2011)

So what is it? A car or vehicle? If it's a vehicle it would be a train.


----------



## Seas (Feb 17, 2011)

This, I think:
http://www.gizmag.com/go/3535/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 17, 2011)

This.


----------



## bjornpolar (Feb 17, 2011)

Affordable: Toyota FJ Cruiser

Unaffordable: Lamborghini Gallardo

-


----------



## Tycho (Feb 17, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> This.


 
with or without the trunk that will hold 4 suits of power armor, various miniguns and crates of ammunition, with room to spare for a massive amount of various drugs and liquor?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 17, 2011)

Tycho said:


> with or without the trunk that will hold 4 suits of power armor, various miniguns and crates of ammunition, with room to spare for a massive amount of various drugs and liquor?


 Don't forget the fuel cell regulator, blower and grav-plates.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Rolls Royce Phantom coupe custom. The color black with purple interior, with a skull crypt design all over.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 17, 2011)

http://zoids.wikia.com/wiki/Valkyrie_Caesar

There's just no other choice for me, here...


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 17, 2011)

This. Seriously, how has this not been mentioned yet? :V

For real, I don't know shit about cars. I'm happy with my shitty old 1996 Hyundai Elantra.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 17, 2011)

An X-Wing. Screw your land vehicles.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Feb 17, 2011)

Building my own custom car is my dream car. No turn key right off the showroom floor for me. All that says is "look how much money I have" To me, it speaks volumes to someone who builds his own car from scratch. Home grown garage cars will always trump a showroom floor car. As for exactly what my dream car is, I have many. a 1948 Hudson customized as a lead sled, a 1972 Pontiac Trams Am, with many performance mods, a 1974 Camaro cause thy just look awesome. Thats just a few I can name off right now. But I really, really want the 72 Trans Am. Beautiful cars.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 17, 2011)

Caterham Super Seven

You can get a kit and build it yourself for under $20,000.


----------



## Delta (Feb 18, 2011)

Where are the tanks in this bitch, are you all retarded or something? :V


----------



## Bir (Feb 18, 2011)

67 Chevy Impala.

Deanie Baby and Sammich had better be included, too.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Bir said:


> 67 Chevy Impala.
> 
> Deanie Baby and Sammich had better be included, too.


My stepfather has an Impala. If only he had time to repair it...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 18, 2011)

If they were safer and a viable mode of transportation all the time, a motorcycle. For a car I would pick one of those hilariously expensive military surplus vehicles for transporting cargo that have like 8 wheels. You'd never have to worry about getting in a bad accident again because nothing could fuck you up :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> 67-69 Black Chevelle
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hJl0k7rSh...AADEw/iSB6l87VWdE/s1600/1967ChevelleSS018.jpg


 
My dad has a 67 Chevelle in our garage in like a million pieces...it's not an SS though but it's still pretty cool.


But yeah my answer, and I'm quite surprised to have not seen yet, is the Bugatti Veyron. Fastest production vehicle in the world.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gD8Wn3tmB9c/S8iNLu7ssqI/AAAAAAAAAwE/E1WDcni6h4w/s1600/2007_Bugatti_Veyron_image_0_5255_116.jpg


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 18, 2011)

Definitely the Arial Atom, but of course I would be wearing a racing suit and helmet over what I'd normally be wearing.

The fastest street legal car anybody can buy on the planet, can beat the record for 1-60mph by 20% and takes 3 seconds to get to 100mph.  It's under $30k, but you will want the optional break package so really it would be slightly above $30k.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm quite happy with the car I drive now, it got me through blizzards and potholes, bitter cold and 100+ degree weather.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 18, 2011)

Real Vehicle:

http://blogs.smarter.com/blogs/Scythe.jpg

"Dream" (as in fantasy) Vehicle:

Razzo's Kinetic Suit, you'd have to know the game


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2011)

This beauty. The Rocky Auto full-carbon 240z. Too bad there's only one of them. :C

Realistically, a '94 or '95 Mazda Miata. Might do a ls1 engine swap for the hell of it.

Yeah, I'm a huge geek for drift :V


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 18, 2011)

If we're talking actual "dream vehicles", here's one I wouldn't mind owning (and so far, I haven't seen anyone else mention it):

http://chud.com/nextraimages/iron_man_suit_hi_res.jpg

http://news.cnet.com/2300-1026_3-6238646-2.html?tag=mncol


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2011)

http://mail.colonial.net/~hkaiter/astronomyimagesB/deathstar.jpg

They see me rollin. 

They hatin.


----------



## Bando (Feb 18, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> They see me rollin.
> They hatin.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Bonus, you don't have to pay for gas!
> ...


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 18, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I would love to have a Delorean, if they weren't an absolute bitch to take care of and open in parking lots.


 
I thought the hover-conversion fixed that problem... though getting the spares for the Mr Fusion unit driving the flux capacitor can be a nightmare. 

On a similar note, a Landmaster would be pretty cool.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 18, 2011)

Heh... I like these two:

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/FantasticPlasticFighterContestEntry109.htm ... this one's my fav.

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/FantasticPlasticFighterContestEntry111.htm ... but this is pretty neat, as well.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> Where are the tanks in this bitch, are you all retarded or something? :V


 FINE.
Rip-Saw.
Manned, or unmanned, with or without moar gun, this bitch can haul ass up to 80mph, and can scale a 6' vertical wall. 
Here's a vid, even though it's a shitty vid.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 18, 2011)

Ford Mustang Shelby GT500 either the classic or the modern one (ideally both ^^), Mitsubishi Evo 8,9 or 10. Or a Ferrari F40.


----------



## Olaunn (Feb 18, 2011)

A lifted Lamborghini.


----------



## Lake_Effect (Feb 18, 2011)

I gotta get in on this..  


I've got an awesome 1977 Lincoln Mark V with the Ford 460 in my driveway right now.. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3745883/

The only thing that would make this better, is a 1977 Lincoln Town Car.  One of the designers' editions.  Black.  With a sunroof, and another Ford 460 motor.  

This is exactly how I imagine my driveway.  CAN YOU DIG IT?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 18, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> FINE.
> Rip-Saw.
> Manned, or unmanned, with or without moar gun, this bitch can haul ass up to 80mph, and can scale a 6' vertical wall.
> Here's a vid, even though it's a shitty vid.


 
Are tracked vehicles street legal? I forget.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope this thread isn't too dead to post but this!


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 24, 2011)

It would have to be this

No not the little girl >.<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 24, 2011)

A teleporter.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 24, 2011)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wExpT4-LAPw/TUhRYT31DMI/AAAAAAAAAdM/UuuofINLfLs/s1600/su-47.jpg

Leave it to the commies to develop forward-swept wings.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wExpT4-LAPw/TUhRYT31DMI/AAAAAAAAAdM/UuuofINLfLs/s1600/su-47.jpg
> 
> Leave it to the commies to develop forward-swept wings.


 that jet is fucking sexy. unf unf unf

I want a man eating zombie horse that kicks wolves in the face.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wExpT4-LAPw/TUhRYT31DMI/AAAAAAAAAdM/UuuofINLfLs/s1600/su-47.jpg
> 
> Leave it to the commies to develop forward-swept wings.


 
Hi, I'm the X-29 and I've been around longer than the Su-47.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hi, I'm the X-29 and I've been around longer than the Su-47.


 less sexy, though. :v


----------



## Tycho (Feb 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> less sexy, though. :v


 
Ja, I am clearly ze most attractif of zem all.  Sieg Heil!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Ja, I am clearly ze most attractif of zem all.  Sieg Heil!


 
Nah, too blocky. Needs moar F-18s


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 25, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> It would have to be this
> 
> No not the little girl >.<


 
I would not have thought that had you not mentioned it, now I am thinking it. Thank a lot *sarcasm*


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 25, 2011)

Almost completely unrealistic: 1963 Mercedes-Benz 600 Only 2,677 were made.
Slightly more realistic: Ferrari 308 GTSi QV
Reasonably achievable: 1968 Mercedes-Benz 300SEL 6.3, five passengers cruising at 124MPH.
I could go and buy one tomorrow: 1986 Mercedes-Benz 560SEL


----------



## petez46 (Feb 25, 2011)

My dream vehicle is Subaru ST9, I love that car.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 25, 2011)

Triumph TR4
Land Rover Series II Station Wagon
Datsun 240 Z


----------



## Tao (Feb 25, 2011)

The Nissan Pivo-2 in viridian color


----------



## Ley (Feb 25, 2011)

I want a goddamn taur.


Naw, I want an old Gran Torino.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 25, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I want a goddamn taur.
> 
> 
> Naw, I want an old *Gran Torino*.


 
That was an excellent film:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gran_Torino


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 25, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Naw, I want an old Gran Torino.


 
A '72, with the big fish-mouth grille, right?


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 25, 2011)

I loves me a good Ford GT.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 25, 2011)

I changed my mind, this motorcycle is effing awesome!


----------



## GingerM (Feb 25, 2011)

One that's reliable and easy on gas. Other than that, I'm not picky at all.


----------



## Ames (Feb 26, 2011)

A McLaren F1...

FUCK WHY DID THEY PUT SO MUCH WORK INTO IT AND PRODUCE SO FEW

THE ENGINE BAY IS LINED WITH FUCKING GOLD


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

The title's kinda misleading, cause vehicle means air land & sea right? 
Anyways, my dream vehicle is:




SR-71 Blackbird.

Booyah.

Mostly because I love flying really, really fast. I mean my fursona is a mix of a Peregrine falcon and snow leopard...


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 26, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> The title's kinda misleading, cause vehicle means air land & sea right?


 
Technically, yes, but I was trying to use a term that was more neutral than "car", and I just thought it'd look odd to have a thread titled "What's your dream car?" and have my post be about an SUV; I suppose I should've said "automobile", but that doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 26, 2011)

none.

i like having no vehicle

fuck dealing with traffic


----------



## Cain (Feb 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> none.
> 
> i like having no vehicle
> 
> fuck dealing with traffic


Get a chopper


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> A McLaren F1...
> 
> FUCK WHY DID THEY PUT SO MUCH WORK INTO IT AND PRODUCE SO FEW
> 
> THE ENGINE BAY IS LINED WITH FUCKING GOLD


 
they wanted just enough production vehicles to be able to qualify for Le Mans or something

And gold? Seriously?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 26, 2011)

Gonna riiiiide,
the _DINOSAUR TRAAAIN_.

aaaaaaaaaaa no life :c


----------



## Ames (Feb 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> they wanted just enough production vehicles to be able to qualify for Le Mans or something
> 
> And gold? Seriously?


 
Yes seriously.  25 grams, as a heat reflector to protect the chassis.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yes seriously.  25 grams, as a heat reflector to protect the chassis.


 
hahaha

That is so cool.


----------



## kijonaia (Feb 26, 2011)

For me: Subaru Imprezza WRXSTI Sports Wagon
For my fiance: Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-R Turbo


----------



## Wreth (Feb 26, 2011)

A helicopter that works in space


----------



## Aydan (Feb 26, 2011)

I just want a mini cooper =B


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

Riceburners all the way.

LanEVO IX http://www.mitsubishipic.com/mitsubishi/car/pictures/2010/04/mitsubishi-lancer-evo-ix1.jpg & X http://bharathautos.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-xfront.jpg (gotta love that agressive look on the X), Nissan Skyline http://www.skyline-nissan.info/images/wallpapers/Nissan Skyline-291850.jpeg (Yes, with the underglow neon <3 ) 

Okay not riceburner *all* the way, in classics my favourite is a VW beetle '62. http://fluwijn.autoalbum.nl/system/photo/image/6485/182133867_5_XVZR.jpg Twotone, black with red doorpanels, and American style fenders. (it's hard to find a nice pic of one that isnt mutilated >.> there should be a law against chopping, dropping and otherwise destroying classical cars like this.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 26, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Okay not riceburner *all* the way, *in classics my favourite is a VW beetle '62. http://fluwijn.autoalbum.nl/system/photo/image/6485/182133867_5_XVZR.jpg* Twotone, black with red doorpanels, and American style fenders. (it's hard to find a nice pic of one that isnt mutilated >.> there should be a law against chopping, dropping and otherwise destroying classical cars like this.)


 
Why settle for a Bug when you could have this?

http://www.vw-karmann-ghia.de/suedheide/pictures/cars/039.big.jpg


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2011)

http://images.wikia.com/starwars/images/9/92/Basilisk.jpg


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 26, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why settle for a Bug when you could have this?
> 
> http://www.vw-karmann-ghia.de/suedheide/pictures/cars/039.big.jpg


 
I'll take both. *drool*


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2011)

My dream vehicle is the race car that I will build.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2011)

Just got mine. It's an '87 Ford F-150 with a V8 engine. It looks like crap, but it just _purrs._ Mmph.


----------



## Mau (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't drive but if I could I would have me a nice 1954 Chev painted in either candy apple red with gold flek or black cherry with red flek.  Mmmmm.  I would also settle for a 1954 hearse.  Sexy, sexy, sexy.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Just got mine. It's an '87 Ford F-150 with a V8 engine. It looks like crap, but it just _purrs._ Mmph.


 
*fap fap fap*

Oh yes, F-150... murrrrrrrr


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> *fap fap fap*
> 
> Oh yes, F-150... murrrrrrrr


 
you know it :3c


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 26, 2011)

Aston Martin DBS. Not to flashy, has great performance and quality.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aston_Martin_DBS_V12


----------



## Dizro (Feb 26, 2011)

My dream car would be my Ford F-350 that gets better than 30 MPG instead of 15


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2011)

Dizro said:


> My dream car would be my Ford F-350 that gets better than 30 MPG instead of 15


 
If I'd replaced the V8 with a 6 cylinder on my '87 150 I would've gotten 25 mpg. But that's not near as fun.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why settle for a Bug when you could have this?



_Settle_ for a beetle? THEM'S FIGHTING WORDS :V

Seriously tho, the Ghia is nice. but a beetle is better, IMHO. 
PS. BEETLE, not bug. A bug is something icky you squash.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 26, 2011)

A schoolbus adorned with mandalas and a wholesome, trippy paint scheme.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 26, 2011)

a nice truck.  with big tires and a powerful engine.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

To add, if we're straying away from road vehicles anyway:

Bell 222 Yes, you all know this baby :3

and a Tachikoma would also be cool. If they'd exist.

And yeah, I love them classics: Short Sunderland flying boat.

(edit) I just found out that the original Airwolf helicopter is no more. She was sold after the series and did service as a German ambulance heli, but crashed.


----------



## Trance (Feb 27, 2011)

Subaru 22b-  http://www.scoobyphotos.eclipse.co.uk/photographs/classic/special/22b/full/22b_953.jpg

Rossion Q1-   http://www.niot.net/blog-images/first-drive-rossion-q1-is-a-supercar-for-the-slightly-rich.jpg

Ferrari 250 GTO-   http://static.cargurus.com/images/site/2008/08/22/18/37/1964_ferrari_250_gto-pic-40431.jpeg

Caparo T1-   http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...sh_International_Motorshow_2006_195999165.jpg


----------



## Zenia (Feb 27, 2011)

Dream vehicle... does a time machine count? :V


----------



## Furlone (Feb 27, 2011)

The Ferd F-teenthousand! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1C0r2EHQfY

FYI: The gov classified it as a tanks.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 27, 2011)

I forgot this.

Hot Wheels, bitches.


----------



## Cain (Feb 27, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> I forgot this.
> 
> Hot Wheels, bitches.


 
Lol, nice.


----------



## Rouz (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmmm.....
Too many good cars to choose from, maybe a 1969 Shelby 350 or a Enzo but those are cars. If I had to choose something else I would choose IT


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 27, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Hmmmm.....
> Too many good cars to choose from, maybe a 1969 Shelby 350 or a Enzo but those are cars. If I had to choose something else I would choose IT


 This guy has built V-8 monocycles before.


----------



## Rouz (Feb 27, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> This guy has built V-8 monocycles before.


 
I remember that guy when I use to watch "Ripley's Believe it or Not"


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 28, 2011)

You know what, screw my other post.
Absolute dream car (Because with a $1.3mil price tag, that ain't happening), a 1932 Deusenberg Model SJ
In 1932, this was the fastest production car on earth at 140MPH.

Alas, I think I'm going to need to find some kit car blueprints.


----------



## Rouz (Feb 28, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> You know what, screw my other post.
> Absolute dream car (Because with a $1.3mil price tag, that ain't happening), a 1932 Deusenberg Model SJ
> In 1932, this was the fastest production car on earth at 140MPH.
> 
> Alas, I think I'm going to need to find some kit car blueprints.



Or we could just go Steal Jay-Lenos


----------



## Sef Highwind (Feb 28, 2011)

As of now I've got three dream vehicles. 
First and for most I would love to own an  Audi R8.
Ya, I know that this car is sought by many, but this car is just so beautiful in so many ways. I love the style both inside and out, and I just love the speed that this car can achieve!

Second, I wish I could find and import an 1975 Nissan Fairlady Z . This car is something that I'd love to own because of how much of a gamer I am. I love the Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune series (fourth one come out soon!) The second I saw the 75 Fairlady, I fell in love with it and started to do more research into it. This car would be fun to find as well as drive, and maybe I might try to re haul the audio system in it. XD

The last car that I'd love to have (as well as the most practical) would be a Jeep Wrangler in the style of Jurassic Park. 
I am a huge fan of the original Jurassic Park; I mean it's the reason why I'm in film school. I would love to own a Jeep that was painted and stylized like the ones in the movie. That thing would be my baby till I could afford any of the sports cars that I mentioned above. Not to mention the amount of references I could pull off. XD


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 28, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> You know what, screw my other post.
> Absolute dream car (Because with a $1.3mil price tag, that ain't happening), a 1932 Deusenberg Model SJ
> In 1932, this was the fastest production car on earth at 140MPH.
> 
> Alas, I think I'm going to need to find some kit car blueprints.


That's a duesy of a car...


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

A flying goddang unicorn.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2011)

Sef Highwind said:


> Second, *I wish I could find and import an 1975 Nissan Fairlady Z* . This car is something that I'd love to own because of how much of a gamer I am. I love the Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune series (fourth one come out soon!) The second I saw the 75 Fairlady, I fell in love with it and started to do more research into it. This car would be fun to find as well as drive, and maybe I might try to re haul the audio system in it. XD


 
I don't know what country you live in, but in America, that car was sold as the Datsun 280Z:  http://media.motortopia.com/files/1783/vehicle/45737a852bfc3/Datsun_75.jpg


----------



## Nepmen (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sure I posted in a previous edition of this thread. Since then I actually got a nice little Honda Civic '84, can't go over 80, needs some work, but I love the freedom. The wood trim on he dash is the only thing I would hate to give up, still want a Porshe 911 Turbo, just not as much as before.


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll never be able to drive so honestly I'd be happy with anything that doesn't feel like it's moving fast... >_<


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicole1725 said:


> I'll never be able to drive so honestly I'd be happy with anything *that doesn't feel like it's moving fast...* >_<


 
Sounds like you need one of these:  Nicole1725's dream vehicle


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 1, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Sounds like you need one of these:  Nicole1725's dream vehicle



Sounds about right. Unless you count the ones from the movies. ;p


----------



## Sef Highwind (Mar 1, 2011)

> I don't know what country you live in, but in America, that car was sold as the Datsun 280Z:  http://media.motortopia.com/files/17.../Datsun_75.jpg


I honestly had no idea that the 75 Fairlady was even sold in America under a different name. Thank you for the information!


----------



## NA3LKER (Mar 1, 2011)

i know nothing about cars, but my dream car would be the car bumblebee was at the start of transformers, the beat up camero. exept maybe in blue instead of yellow


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 1, 2011)

Chocobo


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 2, 2011)

Nicole1725 said:


> Sounds about right. Unless you count *the ones from the movies*. ;p



The ones from the movies?




Sef Highwind said:


> I honestly had no idea that the 75 Fairlady was even sold in America under a different name. *Thank you for the information!*


 
You're welcome... age apparenty has some value here, given I grew up with those cars, when they were new.  Not that any member of my family owned one of those!  Just that I got to see them all shiny and new on the Roads of Yesteryear.  Also, don't forget the 240 and 260Zs that came before the 280Z.  Or the 280ZX and 300ZX that came after.

When it comes to classic Japanese cars, I'd love to own one of these:

http://image.turbomagazine.com/f/8953920/0108tur_23zoom+1973_Datsun_510+Front_Passenger_Side.jpg

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/406/3921/26014460001_large.jpg

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/2590/1781/31473390009_large.jpg


----------



## Dangale (Mar 3, 2011)

My dream vehicle is from down under. It's A 2003 Ford Falcon SVT XR8.


----------



## Allen Warneer (Mar 11, 2011)

I would like to get a Nissan Quest in color black.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2011)

This!

The 1957 Chevy Bel Air! Not '56, not '58 or any other year. It must be '57! And my, oh my, what a beauty it is! If only I could have one in red with a white roof like that. <3

That or possibly a sweet, cruising motorcycle. :3


----------

